# La verdadera mujer del "Lobo de Wall Street"



## chinochano (19 Ene 2014)

Para los que hayáis visto la peli, esta es la verdadera mujer de Jordan Belfort, con la que tuvo 2 hijos y que después de que el FBI pillase a Jordan, decide dejarle.

Una cazatesoros de manual:

Nadine Caridi, o como se llama actualmente Nadine Macaluso
https://www.facebook.com/nadine.macaluso.1


En la boda con Jordan:






Y ahora casado con este abuelete:






Y como no... solo podría ser una *Doctorada en Psicología*
Nadine Macaluso - Tackk





Bueno millonarios inversores, ojito acabar con mujeres así


----------



## ¿Qué? (19 Ene 2014)

Más puta que Caín.

Dramatización


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (19 Ene 2014)

Gold Digger de manual, de Wikipedia y de enciclopedia Espasa-Calpe.


----------



## INimputable (19 Ene 2014)

MILF 

Enviado desde un tablet.


----------

